# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Dread's Journal

## Huntman800

This is from another forum and when I saw it, I realized how well it fits here.

Story:
You are simply exploring your house, or maybe someone else and not even yours. You come upon what looks to be an ancient book, but surprisingly it does not crumble in your fingers. You might know you should not take the book. "Just leave it there," some think, but you can't! It draws you closer and closer until you snatch it. And with that snatch, your fate is sealed.

This book is an item of ancient magic, used in ancient armies based in egypt and greece. There are many scattered over the world, when you write something in it it appears in all the other books...

Cool right? Wrong! Over the centuries the magical book has attracted a strange chemical called chemical X. By the modern age, it is so loaded with the stuff that whenever you write in the book you absorb some chemical X.

Chemical X is not dangerous, at least not in the daytime. At night though... At night it triggers horrible nightmares. You don't notice it being absorbed inside you, but the more you have, the worse the nightmares. 

Nightmares... Not bad? Wrong again! At first they are the harmless things just to scare you. But, when you absorb enough chemical X the nightmares will actually harm your physical self. And upon absorbing too much of the chemical, a super special nightmare will come out of the shadows, you will be unable to wake from this nightmare until you, and all the other book holders band together and defeat this nightmare, once and for all! Good luck, and just don't get killed on your quest.

Application:

Name:
Age:
LDer: (Yes/No)
How you found the book:
Appearance:
Bio:
Extra:

((I'll post mine soon))

----------

